# Bid on Chard56 betta...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I did it again :roll:, I'm sick, I need help, lol. So I was oogling AB and decided to check out the VT's which I always pass over. I mean if I want a VT I'll just go get one for $3 at petsmart or whatever. I clicked the thumbnails button and this beautiful VT boy bred by Chard jumped out at me. I kept going back all day and looking at him and finally I gave in and placed a bid. He color reminds me of Christmas. Now 6 days of waiting for the auction to end....


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is beautiful 0-0 hope you win 'em


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

you will win him . chard is an amazing guy and all his fish a beautiful. you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

He's a handsome one!

I so want to buy some from him- one of these days I'm going to go on "vacation" to some relatives out near Chard and I'm going to beg him to let me come and "shop"


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awww beautiful boy!  I'd love to go to a betta farm one day, thats pretty much my ultimate dream haha.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the colors on his caudal. They just look like they got splattered and i love the quote at the end "Just gotta wait 6 days for the auction to end."

Well i wish you good luck and hopefully you win him!

-BL2033


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys . Btw if you checked out his auction you may have noticed chard called him BLOOD red. Just want you to know that is not the color that reminds me of Christmas, lol. He looks sorta burgandy to me.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i got my new VT from Chard. :V you won't be disappointed! out of my 7, 3 are from him. two are my DT gals, Heavy and Spy, and the blue marble VT i got from him, Sniper. all are so healthy and active! he packs them really well, too. :3 imo, the price is well worth it for such beautiful and unusual colors


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Good luck! I hope you win.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Myates said:


> He's a handsome one!
> 
> I so want to buy some from him- one of these days I'm going to go on "vacation" to some relatives out near Chard and I'm going to beg him to let me come and "shop"


 Just drop me a line when you are in the neighborhood. I'll be happy to show you around the Bettarooms.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Pitluvs, 

I seriously think he is your betta! His color reminds me of garnet.


----------

